# Meine Teichdoku



## ASSchlicki (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, seit 2010 bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Teichs und habe so einige Höhen und Tiefen erlebt. Auch von permanenten Umbauten bis 2016 kann ich berichten.
Waren es doch die Worte meines ehemaligen Händler des Vertrauens der mir sagte: " 50.000 Liter, da kommst'e mit dem Biotec 18 immer aus." die zahlreiche Filterumbauten nach sich zogen und die mich durch die Jahre begleitet haben.
Nun nach 5 Jahren Teicherfahrung und einigen angeeigneten Kenntnissen über Teichbau, Filter, Koi, etc. ist nach dem letzten Umbau von Vlies- auf EBF-Filter ist endlich die gewünschte Ruhe eingekehrt. Aber seht selbst:

  mit dieser Pfütze im gekauften Haus fing alles an

  nach dem Freischneiden sah es schon etwas besser aus

  aber er war zu klein und zu flach, wir wollten ja Kois

  also war schuften angesagt. Der Teich sollte groß werden, "je größer der Teich, desto weniger Arbeit" --ja, ja, Pustekuchen.
  ein Garten- und Landschaftsgärtner hat die erste Grube dann schnell ausgehoben
"Bodenabläufe brauchst Du nicht, die Pumpen sind ja am Boden, ein Zulauf reicht aus,... das waren die Worte des Händlers,

  Das Ergebnis - noch schön anzuschauen als es neu war. Dann kam der Regen und es war doch ein Nachteil an der tiefsten Stelle im Garten den Teich ohne Bodenabläufe zu machen. Sand und Dreck wurden über die Steine in das Wasser gespült.

  auch der erste Filter darf in der Doku nicht fehlen.

  und der zweite...

  und der dritte...

  der dritte Filter mit Erweiterung, aber das Wasser wurde einfach nicht so wie ich es mir vorstellte

  also umbauen...

  mit Rand, damit der Schlamm nicht weiter hineinlief und die Gammelecken unter den Randsteinen auch gleich beseitigt wurden

  diesmal natürlich mit Bodenabläufen und zwei Zuläufen

  das Ergebnis 2012

und endlich ein Filter der das machte was er sollte- super klares und biologisch gutes Wasser für die Koi

ein gepumpter Vliesfilter der Firma APV, ein APV-800, mit vorgeschalteter Sammelkammer (Schwerkraft), zwei Pumpen, und einem Biofilter mit 900 Liter Volumen. Alles aus Edelstahl damit es lange hält. Übrigens wir sind bei Filter Nr. 4!

   Sammelkammer

  aus der Sammelkammer in den Vliesfilter gepumpt

  Vliesfilter auf der Biokammer

  2013 nur wenig Arbeit

  2014 nur wenig Arbeit

  2015 nur wenig Arbeit


Ihr ahnt es schon, dann die Idee: Wir bauen auf Schwerkraft um!

  Also Filterhaus leeren und alles umbauen. Leider konnte der Vliesfilterhersteller APV keinen Schwerkraft-Vliesfilter liefern. Dann brauchen wir was anderes, aber erst einmal die Umbauarbeiten:

  zusätzliche Zu- und Abläufe in DN150 vom Teich

  in das Filterhaus

  Luftheberschacht (klein, aber 3000 mm tief) und Biofilter (2 m³) wurden eingebaut

  hier die komplette Ansicht aus dem Filterhaus mit Steigrohrkammer (rechts, Tauch-UVC eingebaut),Endlosbandfilter 650 von Lifra, dahinter Luftheberanlage und Biofilter. Ach ja, Filter Nr. 5!

Fazit: Sag' niemals jetzt ist alles perfekt, es geht immer besser.
Die Anlage läuft nun seit Juni und wir sind total begeistert von der Wasserqualität und dem geringen Stromverbrauch für den Luftheber. Geschätzt wurde ein Flow von rund 40.000 Litern Wasser in der Stunde, aber das wird irgendwann mal gemessen, irgendwann!

So weit meine Vorstellung unseres Teiches.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Andreas!

Schön das du auch den Weg hier her gefunden hast.
Danke für deine Doku, die wieder viele Infos für Teich- und vor allem Koiinteressierte bietet.
Vor allem die Entwicklung über die Jahre ist mal wieder interessant.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juli 2016)

Super schöner Teich. Besonders der Rand ist super gelungen. Respekt.


----------



## ASSchlicki (13. Juli 2016)

Es steckt eine Menge Arbeit und Schweiß drin, aber Ihr wisst ja: Am Ende ist man zufrieden und genießt die Abende am Teich.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## tosa (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Andreas......

Schön das du hier bist....


----------



## ASSchlicki (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Torsten,

hier ist ja auch etwas los...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> hier ist ja auch etwas los...
> 
> ...


Und eine andere Grundstimmung.


----------



## wander-falke (13. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und eine andere Grundstimmung.


Genau, und ich mach mal den Anfang der "NichtKoifraktion" 
_(........die soll es hier ja auch in friedlicher Eintracht mit der Klarwasserfraktion geben )_

Hallo Andreas,
Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.....
Mit allen Höhen und Tiefen eine gelungene Anlage, und.....
ein gelungener Eröffnungsthread....


----------



## tosa (13. Juli 2016)

Andreas,

Mal ne frage, hast du neue Folie genommen, oder es so ähnlich wie bei mir gemacht?


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Juli 2016)

Hi Andreas, schön von dir zu hören. Habe dich schon im Nachbarforum ausgekundschaftet und deine Beiträge gelesen ... 
Wieder so´n Lifra-Vertreter .... 
Hast auch einen 3m LH-Schacht?!? War der Einbau akzeptabel? Wir haben hohes Schichtenwasser und uns fast die Karten gelegt, siehe hier.
Berichte weiter über dein Projekt.
LG Michael


----------



## ASSchlicki (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

die Folie ist geblieben, sie ist ja auch erst 4 Jahre alt und ließ sich sehr gut anarbeiten.

Hi Michael,

der Boden ist hier 1a für derartige Bauten, es sieht bei Dir ja wirklich sehr aufwendig aus, um etwas fest zu gründen.
So einen Stress haben wir hier gar nicht und das Grundwasser kommt erst ab 4 m.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## ASSchlicki (1. Dez. 2016)

Hallo

die Saison ist zu Ende und die Koi gehen in den verdienten Winterschlaf.
Es ist Zeit über die Umbauten, Einbauten aus 2016 und die Erfahrungen damit zu berichten. Evtl. auch über Änderungen in 2017 nachzudenken.

Der Einbau des EBF ist ein voller Erfolg und ich würde es wieder tun.
Klares Wasser, einwandfreie Verarbeitung, sauberer Einbau, kleinere Probleme wurden schnell und unkompliziert erledigt.
Spülung des EB im Sommer alle 7 Minuten, bei einem Band mit 60µ! Zurzeit wird ca. alle 45 Minuten gespült und die Pumpenleistung am Luftheber ist noch nicht gedrosselt!
Die Steuerung habe ich dann selbst noch ein bisschen gepimpt, hätte gleich auf die Empfehlung von LIFRA hören sollen. Aber man bastelt auch mal gerne wieder etwas herum. 
Was ich noch ändern würde ist die Zusammenlegung der Bodenabläufe, aber das lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr so leicht rückgängig machen. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Für 2017 habe ich mir erst einmal keine Umbauten vorgenommen. Die jetzige AP200 werde ich zum Test mal gegen eine Thomas LP-150HN austauschen. Dann wird die Förderleistung des Lufthebers aber direkt gemessen.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Machen wir einen neue Thread?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Mushi (1. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

das klingt doch ziemlich gut. 

Ich habe dieses Jahr mein EBF-Gewebe von 65 auf 100my umgerüstet ohne daß optisch ein signifikanter Unterschied festzustellen ist.

Bei mir wird 2017 voraussichtlich die UVC durch etwas Ozon ersetzt und der Luftheber nochmals verändert. Am Ende sollen weniger als 100 Watt für einen 60.000 Liter Teich auf dem Energieverbrauchszähler stehen.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Bei mir wird 2017 voraussichtlich die UVC durch etwas Ozon ersetzt und der Luftheber nochmals verändert. Am Ende sollen weniger als 100 Watt für einen 60.000 Liter Teich auf dem Energieverbrauchszähler stehen.


.....die Stunde ? Am Tag? Im Jahr ?


----------



## Mushi (2. Dez. 2016)

100 Watt


----------



## Mushi (3. Dez. 2016)

Damit es für jeden nachvollziehbar ist:

Als Leistung sind 100 Watt angestrebt und der Energiebedarf in einer Stunde beträgt dann 0,1 kWh.


----------

